# 811 DVI Hookup



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi All:

I just upgraded from a 6000 to 811 and I am connecting the 811 to my 50" inch HDTV via DVI. The HD channels on Dish look great. However, the SD channels look awful. Is there anything I can do to improve them? Thanks.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

DishNet_Fan said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I just upgraded from a 6000 to 811 and I am connecting the 811 to my 50" inch HDTV via DVI. The HD channels on Dish look great. However, the SD channels look awful. Is there anything I can do to improve them? Thanks.


HAHA ya pray for a faster conversion to hdtv. I have noticed this also but I just think it is because hd looks so good and your eyes get used to that fast.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, the SD from my 811 looks very soft, too. I understand that the 942 handles SD better, but I'm waiting for the new MPEG-4 receivers (hopefully based on the 942, not the 811).


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I split the discussion that was drifting off topic and into MPEG4 and moved it here.


----------

